# Mammoth July 4 closing?



## legalskier (Mar 30, 2011)

Quite possibly, with these mammoth snow totals-

_A drought that loomed over some of California's most fertile farmland officially ended Wednesday after a winter of relentless mountain storms that piled snow up to three stories high and *could keep some ski resorts open until the Fourth of July. More than 61 feet of snow has fallen* in the Sierra Nevada high country so far this season....And more snow is possible in April, raising the prospect of an all-time record. *** Seasonal snow accumulation records already have been set at some ski resorts, including Squaw Valley USA near the north shore of Lake Tahoe, Heavenly Mountain Resort on the lake's south side and Mammoth Mountain....At Squaw Valley, home of the 1960 Winter Olympics, ski patrol guides had to create tunnels just to reach their warming huts....Nearly 59 feet of snow has fallen there so far this winter, beating the old record by 29 inches. *Squaw is extending its season through Memorial Day, while Mammoth, with a peak elevation exceeding 11,000 feet, might remain open through Independence Day.* "I'm out plowing driveways, and *we can't even find the houses*," said Norm Sayler, who used to run Donner Ski Ranch along Interstate 80 and now operates a snow-plowing business near Donner Summit. "I've been up here since 1954, and personally this has been the toughest winter I've ever had here." ***_

Read more: http://www.thenewstribune.com/2011/...cord-sierra-snow-good-news.html#ixzz1I8gBQDhn


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 31, 2011)

No snow totals out in Tahoe is just unreal!!

They just came off a cycle with 40+ inches A DAY for almost a week!!

http://www.flylowgear.com/the-winte...e+winter+life)&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2011)

The fact that the drought warning that had plagued the interior valleys of central/southern California for a long time was lifted yesterday speaks volumes as to how much precip has fallen this winter!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 31, 2011)

hmmmm. easter plans maybe in the works.....


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 31, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> hmmmm. easter plans maybe in the works.....



If there ever was a year that a late easter = skiing this would be it.  Boy we're really finding out who the hard cores are now.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

